
Kitoko Studio fills 8sqm Parisian apartment with hidden amenities (2014) - CarolineW
http://www.designboom.com/architecture/kitoko-studio-8-sqm-tiny-apartment-paris-10-28-2014/
======
c3833174
It could be further optimized

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd4nKJPmWGA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd4nKJPmWGA)
(80s Italian movie)

------
imtringued
I'm wondering why luxury apartments are built instead of affordable housing.
Is it perhaps because the developers are trying to sell them to foreign
investors?

~~~
soneil
It's a 7-floor climb to an 8 square meter room. I'm not sure anyone's calling
it a luxury apartment.

Look at the before&after pictures on the original [http://kitoko-
studio.com/projects/interior/maids-room-renova...](http://kitoko-
studio.com/projects/interior/maids-room-renovation-cdb.php?lang=en) \- you'll
see it's more an exercise in trying to sell every last bit of space in
existing buildings.

~~~
forlulz
Yikes. Reminds me of this
[https://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/aug/29/london-
renters...](https://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/aug/29/london-renters-
trapped-1000-month-rabbit-hutch-studio-flat)

I guess in this case "luxury" => "doesn't contain second-hand furniture".

Also [http://www.independent.co.uk/property/studio-flat-with-
bedro...](http://www.independent.co.uk/property/studio-flat-with-bedroom-
kitchen-and-shower-in-one-room-for-737pcm-rented-in-half-a-day-9481136.html)
(clearly they should of opted for a single bed too _facepalm_ )

------
exDM69
I live in a tiny apartment and I can't recommend it for anyone. I desperately
need some space for living and storage. At least I have my own front door so I
can step outside if I need to stretch my legs.

I find it strange that small houses are being promoted to somehow solve the
housing shortages in cities while they're really space inefficient. I guess
renovating "maid's apartments" and attics is somewhat reasonable, given that
these are in coveted areas and targetted at young people with a vivid social
life in the city.

Everything points at urbanization being a ongoing trend, but affordable
housing seems to be a problem worldwide.

I'd gladly move out of the city to have some space for myself but
unfortunately the jobs tend to be in cities and remote work is still
relatively rare.

~~~
ajmurmann
I don't understand why we can't build up? I wish building regulations for
cities were the opposite from what they are right now and only permit
buildings over a certain height (20+ stories as a starting point?) so that we
aren't wasting space. In SF I often times hear earthquakes as the reason (not
fully buying that because there are many tall buildings in earthquake areas
including SF). It probably all comes down to NIMBYs.

~~~
micaksica
> It probably all comes down to NIMBYs.

It comes down to housing being the primary _investment vehicle_ for most
Americans; downward pressures on housing prices are fought by everyone
possible.

~~~
neverminder
Not only Americans. London is bursting at it's seams even worse.

------
coldcode
At 2 mtrs tall no thank you. While I like the idea of small focused space this
is just an exercise in how ridiculous can you build out a closet.

------
TheOtherHobbes
I'd worry about CO2 build-up in a bed shelf with that sliding door.

------
thr328982
I dont like it:

\- Storage and bathroom occupy half of the space.

\- Closet for 3 shirts and a pillow?

\- Stairs are weak and will break eventually.

\- There is no cooker or even a microwave.

\- No chair to watch a tv, bed usually serves as coach.

I have seen plenty of tiny apartments. Basic idea is to minimize space
occupied by furniture, not to bring gigantic wardrobe which occupies most of
it.

